
What happened to Google+? - uladzislau
http://www.businessinsider.com/what-happened-to-google-plus-2015-4
======
dredmorbius
As author of the G+ user study mentioned in this article, I very strongly
recommend the follow-up performed by Eric Enge of Stone Temple Consulting
based on a larger random sample of 500,000 profiles from multiple Google+
sitemaps.

[https://www.stonetemple.com/real-numbers-for-the-activity-
on...](https://www.stonetemple.com/real-numbers-for-the-activity-on-google-
plus/)

Enge largely substantiates my earlier findings, though with greater precision:

Users with 50 or more posts _ever_ who have _also_ posted publicly within the
past 30 days: 6.6 million.

Total profiles with _any_ public posts: 112 million.

Ten or more posts ever: 21.8 million.

Enge also extended the analysis I'd performed based on Google+'s "Followers"
and "Views" profile data, again substantiating my findings that publicly-
active profiles have much higher follower and views activity. Assertions by
Google+ boosters that there's some vast quantity of non-public activity seem
unsubstantiated.

It's also worth noting that both Enge and I are quite active on G+.

~~~
davidgerard
> Assertions by Google+ boosters that there's some vast quantity of non-public
> activity seem unsubstantiated.

This has of course been around the beginning (when both you and I were also
around). The "readers of the gaps" argument, "you can't PROVE there aren't a
zillion users there! Oh, you did prove they're not there _in particular_. But
you can't prove they're also not in _this other place_! Ha!"

Has anyone condemned you as a Facebook shill yet?

~~~
dredmorbius
_Has anyone condemned you as a Facebook shill yet?_

Yes, repeatedly. It's sort of pathetically amusing by now.

